# Snowbirding (Florida) questions



## Saph (Apr 10, 2022)

I would like to start spending winters in Florida. Sarasota area.
Have tried repeatedly to find an apartment or house that is not too expensive there. 
Contacted people, several Facebook groups, tried real estate agents. Nothing.
Can anyone that has done this before advise how to find a reliable person/agent to help me rent?
I am in NJ and am done with cold. We don't have anyone in that area, so there is no one to ask.
Help please


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2022)

I have a home in the Clearwater area and also in Winter Haven, which I will never sell. The home in Clearwater is and has been up for sale for over a year. I over-priced it on purpose because I’m in no hurry to sell it. My wife and I are down there probably about 3-4 months out of the year off and on.

Real estate prices have really jumped in the last few years. Finding an affordable place to rent will be a challenge. Sarasota is a very popular area and in fact, anywhere along the Gulf will be expensive. The closer to the water, the higher the prices.

You might try contacting a business that handles managing rentals and let them guide you. Doing that will allow you to tell them what you will accept like, 2/2 for under $3000 per month, or something similar to that. Would you settle for a double wide mobile home, or must it be a house built on a slab? How many square feet will you need. You will be able to explain all the things you are willing to accept by using a management company, but buyer beware, using these companies along comes with it is a management fee. Try to get a place all inclusive where you only have to pay your electric and maybe cable w/internet. Some places are all inclusive, including the cable/internet and all you will be charged besides the rent will be the electric. Do you want a pool, ocean front, or how close to the Gulf would you like to be?

Lots to think about. Good luck.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 10, 2022)

Good luck. Housing here on the gulf side has gone ballistic.   I overpaid for a fixer 3-2 house but, only after the other ones I looked at and wanted were sold for more than the asking price. Heck, the 3-2 house at the end of our road just sold for $515K and it was built in 1986.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 10, 2022)

You could try Englewood and the Northport area. Maybe contact realtors there. Have a friend that lives in Englewood.  
Ft. Myers may be feasible.  Not Ft. Myers Beach, but the city of Ft. Myers. Lots of condos in the city.
Sun City Center north of Bradenton is possible, but its farther north than Sarasota.

That's "in season and high season" time in South Florida.  We would stay the month of January for years in a  beach condo at Ft. Myer's Beach...haven't been for  4 or 5 years, but it was pricey years ago.


----------



## anntaylor (Apr 12, 2022)

we have a home in North Ft. Myers, fairly close to the beach.  I think the best value in to find a manufactured home in one of the many parks around here.  I think there are usually some to rent, and to buy one is not outrageous.  The weather here in the winter usually stays about 70 degrees or above.


----------



## Saph (Apr 12, 2022)

anntaylor said:


> we have a home in North Ft. Myers, fairly close to the beach.  I think the best value in to find a manufactured home in one of the many parks around here.  I think there are usually some to rent, and to buy one is not outrageous.  The weather here in the winter usually stays about 70 degrees or above.


How would I find one to rent (furnished) there? That was the essence of my question. I guess I am rental challenged as I haven't done that in decades. Advice please

@Liberty , @squatting dog , @oldman Thank you for your help, but the question is still the same. How do I find someone there? Like an agent? I can't figure it out.


----------



## oldman (Apr 12, 2022)

Saph said:


> How would I find one to rent (furnished) there? That was the essence of my question. I guess I am rental challenged as I haven't done that in decades. Advice please
> 
> @Liberty , @squatting dog , @oldman Thank you for your help, but the question is still the same. How do I find someone there? Like an agent? I can't figure it out.


Maybe start here:

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Fort-Myers_FL/type-mfd-mobile-home


----------



## Saph (Apr 15, 2022)

oldman said:


> Maybe start here:
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Fort-Myers_FL/type-mfd-mobile-home


Thank you. good start


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 15, 2022)

Saph said:


> I would like to start spending winters in Florida. Sarasota area.


Its been about 5  years since I left Florida, but up until then the further north you look the better the real estate market for buyers and renters.  I suspect its still true.  Cost of living is lower too.

Winters in the Tallahassee area average about 10 F cooler than Sarasota, but are still pretty nice by NJ standards.  January average highs in the low 60s rather than the low 70s isn't bad.  About the only thing its harder to do is go swimming, most other outdoor activities are fine.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 24, 2022)

When our kids were at FSU in Tallahassee, it snowed up there. 

I would not go anyplace north of Tarpon Springs, inland, or on the Atlantic coast.

We first came here in 1972 and have known many snowbirds over the years.  It is very common for them to get tired of maintaining 2 homes, and they end up selling the place where they keep the snow shovel.


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2022)

Manatee said:


> When our kids were at FSU in Tallahassee, it snowed up there.
> 
> I would not go anyplace north of Tarpon Springs, inland, or on the Atlantic coast.
> 
> We first came here in 1972 and have known many snowbirds over the years.  It is very common for them to get tired of maintaining 2 homes, and they end up selling the place where they keep the snow shovel.


We have a home in Pinellas County (Clearwater). We use it whenever we want to just get away for awhile. Sometimes we drive down and sometimes we fly down. We have a car down there, so flying works out, but we also like the drive dow because we make several stops depending on our route.

In my opinion, the west coast or the Gulf is much nicer than the Atlantic side. The water is calmer and if you are a boater, this is important.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 30, 2022)

oldman said:


> We have a home in Pinellas County (Clearwater). We use it whenever we want to just get away for awhile. Sometimes we drive down and sometimes we fly down. We have a car down there, so flying works out, but we also like the drive dow because we make several stops depending on our route.
> 
> In my opinion, the west coast or the Gulf is much nicer than the Atlantic side. The water is calmer and if you are a boater, this is important.


Hernando county here. Love the peaceful and serene gulf. Good for the soul.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

Manatee said:


> When our kids were at FSU in Tallahassee, it snowed up there.


Yep, happens once every 10 or 20 years.  Frosts however happen every winter.

Snow can happen most anywhere in Florida, even Miami.  https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/let-it-snow-in-miami-it-happened-45-years-ago-today/2664256/#:~:text=45 years ago.-,January 19,


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

oldman said:


> Pinellas County (Clearwater) ... In my opinion, the west coast or the Gulf is much nicer than the Atlantic side





squatting dog said:


> Hernando county


Florida's west coast also has a lower incidence of direct hurricane strikes.  It happens, just less often than other parts of the state.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, happens once every 10 or 20 years.  Frosts however happen every winter.
> 
> Snow can happen most anywhere in Florida, even Miami.  https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/let-it-snow-in-miami-it-happened-45-years-ago-today/2664256/#:~:text=45 years ago.-,January 19,



Especially in Miami. Lotsa snow.......lol.


----------

